#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Linking Excel table to Word WITHOUT the extra columns

## mongo2001

I have been trying to dynamically link an Excel 2013 table to Word 2013 using the Paste Link command as an Excel Object.  I keep getting extra columns beyond the selected Excel ranges even when using a named range in Excel (tried both with a sheet reference and workbook reference).

I am just trying to use Excel for a user to add in all their data/results and just print out the report when done using Word.

Thoughts?

----------


## macropod

The only content you'll see in Word when you copy an Excel range and paste it into Word using the Paste Special|Paste Link>Excel Object is the range you had copied. If you've copied the whole of a named range, or you edit the LINK field to refer to a named range, then that's what you'll see - including any empty cells in that range.

----------


## mongo2001

Thanks for the reply.  Your answer is what one would expect to happen...but that is the issue.  If I just select the cells to copy, extra columns.  If I use the named range, extra columns.

However, in preparing some screenshots to upload, I noticed that my Excel file was in Page Layout mode...as soon as I put it back to Normal view...NO PROBLEMS!!!!

----------


## macropod

Without seeing either the range being copied or the results of the paste in Word, including the field code that results from the paste, there's not much more I can say. Perhaps you could post a sanitised worksheet and document demonstrating the problem. Changing between Page Layout mode and Normal view in Excel could indeed impact what is displayed in Word, since the link is trying to replicate how the workbook displays, not just the data.

----------

